# olisin mieluusti ensin itse yhteydessä henkilöön



## Gavril

Sähköpostiviestin lopussa lukee:



> Mikäli tästä tarvitaan tarkempia tietoja, olisin mieluusti ensin itse yhteydessä henkilöön.



Tulkitsisitteko tämän tarkoittavan, että

1. Hän tarjoutuu ottamaan yhteyttä kyseiseen henkilöön (siis _mieluusti_ = "gladly")
vai
2. Hän ottaisi mieluummin yhteyttä tähän henkilöön ensimmäisenä toimenpiteenä (siis _mieluusti_ = "(would) prefer to")

Nähdäkseni sana "ensin" kielii 2. tulkinnan puolesta, mutta koko asiayhteys huomioon ottaen (kyse on lääkevalmisteen suositusten vastaisesta käytöstä) kumpikaan tulkinta näyttää selvästi todennäköisemmältä.

Hyvää alkusyksyä,
Gavril


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Luulen, että lainauksessa paino on sanalla "*itse*". Viestin kirjoittaja tuntee, että hän ei pysty antamaan tarkempia tietoja, ennen kuin hän on _itse, henkilökohtaisesti_, keskustellut sen ihmisen kanssa, johon lainauksessa viitataan sanalla "henkilö".

Kirjoittaja ei varsinaisesti _tarjoudu_ ottamaan yhteyttä "henkilöön", _paitsi_ siinä tapauksessa, että tarvitaan lisätietoja. Mutta _jos_ niitä tarvitaan, hänen mielestään on parasta, että hän on _ensin_ yhteydessä "henkilöön".

Siispä tulkinta 2 on mielestäni oikea. Kun kyse on lääkevalmisteen suositusten vastaisesta käytöstä, kirjoittaja haluaa ehkä kuulla asiasta suoraan "hevosen suusta", jotta vältetään väärät tulkinnat ja spekulaatiot.


----------



## hui

Minusta kirjoittaja ei tarjoudu *ottamaan* yhteyttä, mutta jos tarvitaan lisätietoja, hän haluaisi *olla *yhteydessä eli keskustella "henkilön" kanssa, ennen kuin on valmis antamaan lisätietoja joko suoraan "henkilölle" (potilaalle?) tai sähköpostilla kysyneelle (lääkärille?).


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

hui said:


> Minusta kirjoittaja ei tarjoudu *ottamaan* yhteyttä, mutta jos tarvitaan lisätietoja, hän haluaisi *olla *yhteydessä eli keskustella "henkilön" kanssa


Kyllä, juuri näin. Oma vastaukseni oli epätarkka.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos.

Kirjoittajan mainitsema "henkilö" on kyseistä lääkettä suoitusten vastaisesti käyttänyt asiakas ja viestin vastaanottaja on lääkeyhtiön haittavaikutuksista vastaava osasto.

Onko moitteetonta (kirjakielistä) suomea käyttää "mieluusti" toisin kuin vaikkapa "mieluummin" tässä yhteydessä?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> Onko moitteetonta (kirjakielistä) suomea käyttää "mieluusti" toisin kuin vaikkapa "mieluummin" tässä yhteydessä?


"Mieluusti" on minun mielestäni arkikielinen ja/tai murteellinen ilmaisu. Kirjakielessä käyttäisin tässä yhteydessä sanaa "mielelläni": 
_...olisin mielelläni ensin itse yhteydessä henkilöön._


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Onko moitteetonta (kirjakielistä) suomea käyttää "mieluusti" toisin kuin vaikkapa "mieluummin" tässä yhteydessä?



Nykysuomen sanakirja ja Kielioimiston sanakirja eivät määrittele sanaa arkikieliseksi tai murteelliseksi.

_Mieluusti_ on moitteetonta kirjakieltä. _Mieluummin_ on sen komparatiivi.


----------



## Gavril

Aivan, mutta onko "mieluusti" yhtä hyväksyttävä tässä yhteydessä kuin "mieluummin"?

Jos olisi sanottu

_"Mikäli tästä tarvitaan tarkempia tietoja, olisin __*mieluummin*__ ensin itse yhteydessä henkilöön."_

miten merkitys olisi eronnut edellä lainaamastani lauseesta, jos mitenkään?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> _"Mikäli tästä tarvitaan tarkempia tietoja, olisin __*mieluummin*__ ensin itse yhteydessä henkilöön."_
> 
> miten merkitys olisi eronnut edellä lainaamastani lauseesta, jos mitenkään?


Kuten *hui* tuossa edellä kirjoittikin, *mieluummin* on komparatiivi. Tällä tavalla käytettynä _"olisin mieluummin itse yhteydessä henkilöön"_ sisältää minusta pienen (naamioidun) moitteen tai vaatimuksen. Aivan kuin kirjoittaja haluaisi sanoa:

_Miksi vaaditte minulta lisätietoja, joita en voi antaa? Miksi en ole saanut olla itse yhteydessä henkilöön? En voi täysin luottaa siihen, mitä minulle on kerrottu. *Sen sijaan*, että antaisin teille noin vain lisätietoja, haluan *mieluummin* olla itse yhteydessä henkilöön._

Kyllähän muoto *mieluusti* voi myös sisältää tuollaisia elementtejä, mutta mielestäni *mieluummin* on tässä yhteydessä jyrkempi, ehkä jopa vähän epäkohtelias.

Korostan, että tämä on minun henkilökohtainen tulkintani. Suomi on äidinkieleni, mutta en ole koskaan opiskellut sitä (paitsi tietysti koulussa kauan sitten).


----------

